# Quinn Direct



## Clarkey (22 Mar 2007)

I got my renewal in the post today for my motor insurance giving a premium of €1,373. When I entered my details on quinn direct website I get a quote of €1,095. This equates to 25% of a difference between the two. when I rang their customer helpline she asked me to quote me the online reference and she would match it. Is this Quinn Direct shafting their existing customers and offering cheaper quotes to new business. I'm sure there are many who don't bother shopping around


----------



## RS2K (23 Mar 2007)

DIY it and get a new policy? Do not renew.


----------



## GeneralZod (23 Mar 2007)

Exactly the same thing happened to me yesterday. I got the renewal notice for    EUR 566 but it's 433 when I type my details into the QD web site. 

I've got a better quote from BestQuote.ie so if they start answering their phones I'll transfer to them (broker for Royal & SunAlliance).


----------



## ang1170 (23 Mar 2007)

See http://www.askaboutmoney.com/showthread.php?t=50704

It seems a lot (most?) insurance companies just try it on with the renewal premium they quote initially, presumably on the basis that most people just pay up.

If you don't ask, you won't get.....

I'd recommend always at least asking for a reduction, and if they won't budge then start shopping around.


----------



## demoivre (23 Mar 2007)

Clarkey said:


> I got my renewal in the post today for my motor insurance giving a premium of €1,373. When I entered my details on quinn direct website I get a quote of €1,095. This equates to 25% of a difference between the two. when I rang their customer helpline she asked me to quote me the online reference and she would match it. Is this Quinn Direct shafting their existing customers and offering cheaper quotes to new business. I'm sure there are many who don't bother shopping around



Wow, glad I saw this thread - I always shop around at renewal time but not with my existing insurer who is Quinn - direct. Their online quote is %15 cheaper  than  their quote in the renewal notice !


----------



## money man (23 Mar 2007)

Just cancelled mine and set up again. Saved 16% on original quote. that is unbelieveable. They have obviouly heard that it is harder to get a customer than it is to keep one!! Its a kick in the teeth to loyal honest customers. It just shows you that they dont give a c**p who you are.


----------



## GeneralZod (23 Mar 2007)

Yeah, I've been with them since 1999. No loyalty on their part. I was thinking of moving anyway to get better coverage and this will push me through the inertia barrier.

Just signed up for a far better policy costing EUR 388 through Quickquote making a saving of EUR 178.


----------



## Auntie (29 Mar 2007)

Thanks for bringing this up Clarkey. 
Exact same thing just happened to me with Tesco
Renewal quote €410
Online quote €365
I don't think I would have checked with out seeing it here. 
Going to phone this morning and see what they say.


----------



## LUFC (29 Mar 2007)

Its simple business strategy, give lower discounts to attract new customers then remove it come next renewal date. Car Insurance is like buying anything, always shop around for best price.


----------



## Kelb28 (30 Mar 2007)

Clarkey said:


> I got my renewal in the post today for my motor insurance giving a premium of €1,373. When I entered my details on quinn direct website I get a quote of €1,095. This equates to 25% of a difference between the two. when I rang their customer helpline she asked me to quote me the online reference and she would match it. Is this Quinn Direct shafting their existing customers and offering cheaper quotes to new business. I'm sure there are many who don't bother shopping around


 
The same thing happened me - renewal Quote 945 (3rd party) Website 635 (3rd Party) 800 (Fully Comp). Quinn Direct definately trying to shaft theit customers. When i passed my test just after insuring myself about 2mths they wouldn't give me any reduction. Definately wont be going back with then - customer service is dreadfull!!!!!


----------



## Buddyboy (3 Apr 2007)

Damn and blast,
why didn't I see this thread before renewing my insurance last week.

I renewed with Quinn as they were the lowest (€460).
Put my details as per my new policy through their web site and would have got it for €120 cheaper.

Of course I had rang around everyone else, and Quinn were cheapest (though not cheaper than themselves it seems).

I sent them off and email querying it....

and I must remember this next year.


----------



## Buddyboy (4 Apr 2007)

Hit button by accident - moderator please delete.


----------



## Buddyboy (4 Apr 2007)

Good news (and good service).

Quinn just rang me back to say that they would credit the difference back into my visa.

Can't argue with that!


----------



## Kelb28 (12 Apr 2007)

Not bad by quinn direct!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## elefantfresh (12 Apr 2007)

try FBD - they were 150e cheaper for me than QD


----------



## Wonderwoman (13 Apr 2007)

My renewal quote with Allianze last year was more than when I checked them online. Then when my broker pointed this out they still wouldnt budge! And I didnt have any claims. I am with Quinn now too, was involved in a crash recently, I was 100% not at fault and found them excellent to deal with. FBD were similar price but cannot pay them monthly.


----------



## cleatus (31 Jul 2008)

it seems common for insurers to try to charge more for a renewal than they would charge for a new quote. lots of people dont shop around. try www.easyquote.ie - saved me a load. you have to be over 25 though.


----------



## Elitist (31 Jul 2008)

cleatus said:


> it seems common for insurers to try to charge more for a renewal than they would charge for a new quote. lots of people dont shop around. try www.easyquote.ie - saved me a load. you have to be over 25 though.


 
Sounds good do you know if they have an advertising budget


----------



## dem_syhp (31 Jul 2008)

cleatus said:


> it seems common for insurers to try to charge more for a renewal than they would charge for a new quote. lots of people dont shop around. try www.easyquote.ie - saved me a load. you have to be over 25 though.



Cleatus - you've 5 posts, all promoting www.easyquote.ie.  Are you affiliated with them? 

Dem


----------

